Ask HN: What mechanical keyboard do you use for MacOS? - harrychenca
======
m-j-fox
Kinesis Advantage. Like the rest, it has no special functions so I leave an
Apple keyboard shoved under the monitor in case I need to hit mute real quick
or something. (Yes, Advantage is infinitely programmable, but I can't be
bothered.)

------
tmysl
The WASD code keyboards work great with macs, they are the standard issue at
my office for employees who want mechanical keyboards.

------
nuggien
Kinesis advantage with karabiner elements to remap caps lock to delete,
backspace to control, delete to cmd. Makes using emacs a dream.

------
herbst
Any keyboard. At first it's strange but I tend to have blanks anyway so I kind
of just adapt.

